# OpenVZ Gentoo template

## iElectric

I tried VPS hosting at some provider, but openvz images are outdated  back to 2008. Does anyone has up-to-date template? I'm also interesting in building one for the community, if you have any tips where to start/continue.

----------

## jormartr

There is documentation on the openvz wiki about creating a gentoo template

I think it is quite up to date, as the last modification is on 13 September 2010, at 13:58, at the moment I write this.

----------

## iElectric

Ah, I'll setup an openvz kernel box. I wonder why noone posts complete templates for Gentoo, I'll try to do one with baselayout-2

----------

